# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Bitte um Hilfe

## norbert77

Habe bereits eine Prostata-OP hintermir,aber mit der Potenz probleme. Darum hat mir mein Urologe Cialis / Viridal verordnet, leider übernimmt die KK nicht die Kosten !
Wer kann mir Rat geben ?

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Norbert,
es wird wahrscheinlich noch etwas dauern bis die Potenz wieder da ist. bei dir ist nervenerhaltend operiert worden, also wirds noch etwas dauern! in der Zwischenzeit gibts nur eines: ÜBEN, damit die Reize geweckt werden bzw. wach oder wenigstens halbwach bleiben. Im Forum wurden auch schon über CIALIS/ VIAGRA -Ersatz aus Indien geschrieben, ob Du es machst musst Du selbst entscheiden! Ausserdemsollte ER zumindest ''halbhart'' sein um mit CIALIS ect. was zu erreichen.
Ciao und alles Gute

----------


## skipper

Hallo Norbert,
habe gerade dein Profil gelesen : Du wirst doch deine Männlichkeit nicht auf die Fähigkeit zur Erektion reduzieren ? Du bist in einer Top-Klinik operiert und sofort Kontinent . Wenn du nerverhaltend operiert wurdest wird sich der gewünschte Erfolg einstellen- Geduld. Für die Erektionsfähigkeit  ist Leistungsdruck/Stress sehr hinderlich, versuche dies zu vermeiden.
Viel Glück beim stressfreien Üben
Skipper

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallö Norbert,

ich gebe hier skipper vollkommen recht. Du musst in dieser Hinsicht Geduld haben!! Bei mir ist die OP jetzt eineinhalb Jahre her und erst jetzt fängt die Potenz wieder an zu funktionieren und das ohne irgendwelche Hilfsmittel wie Cialis etc.
Und vergiss nicht: Je mehr du Dich in dieser Hinsicht unter Druck setzt, umso mehr wird "ER" streiken. Die Potenznerven brauchen einfach eine gewisse Zeit, um sich zu "erholen".
Gruß Siegfried

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Norbert,

was bisher geschrieben wurde, ist alles richtig. Wenn allerdings überhaupt noch keine Regung stattfindet, solltest Du ein passives Schwellkörpertraining mit einer Vakuumpumpe durchführen, damit sich keine Schwellkörperatrophie einstellt. Eine solche Pumpe ist, im Gegensatz von Cialis & Co für ges. Versicherte verordnungsfähig.

Noch etwas, auch wenn bei der OP die neurovaskulären Bündel erhalten werden konnten, ist das keine Garantie dafür, dass sie nicht durch z.B. Vernarbung geschädigt sein können. Also, bis da wieder alles im Lot ist, braucht seine Zeit!

Alles Gute und Gruß
Heribert

----------


## norbert77

Hallo Heribert,

Danke dir für deine Worte, aber es ist frustrierend zu Wissen," Es gibt Hilfe !" (viagra&co) nur ich kann sie mir nicht leisten.
Ja, ich war in einer der besten Kliniken Deutschlands, OP-Betreuung-Verlauf-sofort Kontinent, stimmt, alles Richtig --durfte ÜBERLEBEN--aber zum LEBEN für mich zuwenig !!!
Nochmals DANKE DIR
Gruß norbert77

----------


## norbert77

skipper-Hallo
Nein, ich identifiziere mich nicht nur über die Potenz, aber es ist für mich ein wesentlicher aspeckt der gesamtheit MENSCH !!! Mit den Verlust der Prostata mit Samemblase - sind auch gewisse ausschüttungen an Bodenstoffen von selbiger, welche wiederum für den Allgemeinzustand, zwar eine Untergeordnete Rolle spielen aber dennoch Wichtig  sind - Verloren.
Zum vergleich: Wenn in einem Uhrwerk auch nur ein Rädchen-sei es noch so klein-fehlt, ist selbiges ungenau oder still !
(Nachzulesen über Wikipedia-Prostata-OP und Resultierende folgen)
Für die Resonanz Danke ich Dir
Gruß norbert77

----------


## skipper

Lieber Norbert77,
das Gejammer das man kein vollwertiger Mensch mehr ist, weil Botenstoffe und Sperma fehlen hilft dir nicht ! 
Millionen von Menschen (Bürgerkriege/Kriege/Querschnittsgelähmte/Hungernde/Schwerstkranke ) würden wahrscheinlich sehr gerne mit dir tauschen. Das Glas ist halb voll- nicht nur halb leer.
Ist nicht böse gemeint - aber darüber solltest du nachdenken.
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Norbert,

Dein Vergleich mit der Uhr hinkt! Wenn meine Uhr einen Spalt im Glas hat, läuft sie immer noch; ich darf sie nur nicht zum Baden mitnehmen. Im Herbst 2000 war es mit meiner sexuellen Potenz zu Ende (Hormontherapie), und daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert; mit den Nebenwirkungen liess sich leben. Meine Frau musste vor zwei Jahren eine komplette Mastektomie über sich ergehen lassen. Ich habe von ihr noch nie auch nur eine Andeutung gehört, sie sei nun nur noch ein halber Mensch. 

Nimm also bitte den Hinweis von Skipper ernst, lass Dich von Deinem Arzt darüber aufklären, was nach einer Op an Botenstoffen etc. verloren gehe und wie wichtig oder unwichtig das sei. Und sollte Dir das nicht helfen, mit dem nicht ganz vollen Glas zufrieden zu sein (sein Anblick ist doch sicherlich angenehmer als ein Blick ins Grab), dann mach einen Besuch bei einem tüchtigen Psychoonkologen.

Mit besten Wünschen

Jürg

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Norbert,

nach einem Blick in das von Dir eingestellte Profil, vermag zumindest ich ein wenig Dein ganz persönliches Problem zu verstehen. Aber auch in dieser Situation gilt, dass man nicht unbedingt sicht- und spürbare Zeichen der sexuellen Entspannung benötigt, um letztlich zu einem befriedigenden Ergebnis zu kommen. Ansonsten liest sich doch der Bericht zu der in Hamburg vorgenommenen Ektomie gut, also warum nicht weiter so voller Optimismus. Es wird schon wieder.

*"Das Missverständnis ist die häufigste Form menschlicher Kommunikation"
*(Peter Benary)

----------

